# Ecdl



## hazydayz (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi, does anyone know where I can take a European Computer Driving Licence course. I am tearing my hair out due to my inadequate computing skills. I have recently moved over here and am still trying to find my feet, so any advise would be great. Thank you.


----------



## hazydayz (Jul 11, 2015)

Sorry for the double post... see what I mean!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

No problem, I have deleted your duplicate thread.

Not sure though what you mean by European Computer Driving Licence course.
Why do you want to take this course? If your driving licence needs changing you just apply for a Cypriot one without the need to take any course.
If you have a current licence which is not due to expire you don't need to change your licence

Veronica


----------



## hazydayz (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi Veronica, thanks for your quick reply but it is a computing course I am looking for which teaches basic computing, not a driving course. It is taught widely in the UK. Never bothered much before because I always had the family to sort out my computing problems. Being over here has shown just how incompetent I truly am.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

hazydayz said:


> Hi Veronica, thanks for your quick reply but it is a computing course I am looking for which teaches basic computing, not a driving course. It is taught widely in the UK. Never bothered much before because I always had the family to sort out my computing problems. Being over here has shown just how incompetent I truly am.


Ah ok, I misunderstood.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

hazydayz said:


> Hi Veronica, thanks for your quick reply but it is a computing course I am looking for which teaches basic computing, not a driving course. It is taught widely in the UK. Never bothered much before because I always had the family to sort out my computing problems. Being over here has shown just how incompetent I truly am.


I completed this on line while in UK. However it is very very basic and it did not really increase my knowledge, although I have seen it advertised here ( on a road side notice in Trimiklini). And please be warned there are some so called providers that take your money and you get a rubbish course. It is not a well regulated "qualification" unfortunately. You may be better doing a proper computing course at one of the private institutes or an on line one
Kind regards


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Just wondered where you live as there are various organisations and individuals that offer basic computer skills geared to your requirements rather than a formal qualification such as the ECDL.


----------



## hazydayz (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi Talagirl, we are in Kissonerga. Will take the advice offered. Thanks again everyone..


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Just to start you off - I was in Computer SOS this morning (just along from Chloraka Papantoniou) and noticed an advert just inside the door for Computer Learning Centre Tel. 99922308. ECDL is offered along with other individual topics.


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

There are various very good publications which can teach you the whole thing and which are good to keep so that you can refer back. I will try and find my old one and post the details.


----------



## hazydayz (Jul 11, 2015)

Oh thank you very much, SOS isn't far from me, will pop in and take a look.... you are a star


----------

